# Virginia Death Fest 2008



## deathmask666 (May 5, 2008)

Anyone going to this in Virginia Beach? If so my band will be playing there and we have tickets to sell so if anyone is interested you can buy them on our myspace page. They are $20.00 each.

We are actually playing the second day of the Virginia Death Fest. The better day with Origin and Dying Fetus. If you haven't heard of Origin you really should check them out!

Here's the bands playing on the day that we play.

Livid
Buriedamongus
DEATHMASK
Plague The Suffering
Abacabb
Faithless Death
Murder No Motive
Waiting Mortuary
Cyaegha
Ice Fortress
Soldiers Of Scrape
Art Of Destruction
Thy Will Be Done
Origin
Sworn Enemy
Dying Fetus

So....All i really want to see is Dying Fetus and Origin. Don't know any of the other bands except for Cyaegha who are our friends...

Anyways If anyone is interested you can find more info on our myspace page. And can also email us at 

[email protected]



MySpace.com - Death Mask - FREDERICKSBURG, Virginia - Black Metal / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/deathmask666


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 5, 2008)

I'd never even heard of this until just now


----------



## deathmask666 (May 5, 2008)

Obviously someone is slacking...(the Promoter)


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 5, 2008)

oh gay it's on mothers day, well not goin to it sorry


----------



## deathmask666 (May 6, 2008)

Yep another example of poor foresight by the promoter...


----------



## Mastodon (May 6, 2008)

Yeah what a stupid move.

I'd love to support the guys in Abacabb though.


----------



## xenos (May 6, 2008)

i saw this posted on the origin myspace. I wanted to go but its in the middle of my finals.


----------



## deathmask666 (May 7, 2008)

Yeah we are having a helluva time selling these fucking tickets...


----------



## turmoil (May 7, 2008)

origin is just about the only band worth going to see.


----------



## deathmask666 (May 8, 2008)

Yeah i just want to play the show so i can see Origin...


----------



## deathmask666 (May 14, 2008)

And well Origin fucking kicked ass....Art Of Destruction was fucking awesome as well...

Couldn't stay for dying Fetus though...But i have seen them a few times before.

And Abacabb was exactly what i was expecting...A bunch of "hardcore" dancers.


----------

